# Down In Flames



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2013)

Theres a reason why there is the cliche "Going down in flames". Sometimes we forget just how dangerous it was for these young men...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've always been affected by the visceral drama of the A-20 bomb run.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 9, 2013)

My extreme thanks to those crews.
For the ones that did not survive, R.I.P.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2013)

Amazing what these crews put themselves through. Brave men all of them. No matter what nation they flew for.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2013)

An amazing series of highly evocative pics. The one of the B-24 rolling onto its back with the port wing breaking away is, IMHO, one of the scariest pics because you just know that the build-up of G inside that airframe will stop most, if any, of the crew from getting out. The last pic of the B-26 and its separated port engine may be from the same series of pics as a truly scary piece of film footage taken from another B-26 and showing the aircraft formating on its port side being hit by flak on the port engine. The engine falls off and the B-26 immediately flicks onto its back and starts spiralling earthward. Seems like the pilot had no time to react. 

Brave men all!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2013)

It's ashame that the majority of people today have absolutely no idea what it takes or has taken to keep their world a better place. My thanks is not much for what has been given but it and my respect is all I have to give in return.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2013)

It is amazing.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2013)

This inscription was seen on a headstone at a COmmonwealth War Cemetery in Tripoli, Libya:






A statement that applied to so many young men and women who died protecting our freedoms.

(Full story from the BBC is here: BBC News - Stories of love and loss in a desert war grave)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 9, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> An amazing series of highly evocative pics. The one of the B-24 rolling onto its back with the port wing breaking away is, IMHO, one of the scariest pics because you just know that the build-up of G inside that airframe will stop most, if any, of the crew from getting out. The last pic of the B-26 and its separated port engine may be from the same series of pics as a truly scary piece of film footage taken from another B-26 and showing the aircraft formating on its port side being hit by flak on the port engine. The engine falls off and the B-26 immediately flicks onto its back and starts spiralling earthward. Seems like the pilot had no time to react.
> 
> Brave men all!


Yes, the terror is beyond the imagined. I have been in several life and death situations, but none so terrible as these. Training aside, you react on a viscaral level.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> My extreme thanks to those crews.
> For the ones that did not survive, R.I.P.



Exactly.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for putting the pictures together Njaco. It's almost mind numbing to even think of being inside those planes.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> Thank you for putting the pictures together Njaco. It's almost mind numbing to even think of being inside those planes.



I think thats why I did it - that and the "accident gawker syndrome". I didn't want to be disrespectful but I think these pics are powerful.

Anybody want to add to them are welcome to.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The picture sequence of the A20 crashing was taken by an automatic strike camera. No one knew about what happened to the crashing plane until the film wa d veloped and the photo guys saw it. I have more details on it if anyone is interested. Its in the book about the 312th BG.

The picture of the B24 starting to role on its back; I believe there is a tragic story to it. This was a "end of tour" milk run on a lightly defended target. All the crewman were on their last mission. As fate had it, one of the few AA guns at this target had the proverbial 1 in a million shot and hit the wing.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2013)

I often feel that images like this should be 'rammed down the throats', figuritively speaking, to many of the present generation who don't give a toss for anyone or anything except themselves, just to really ensure they know and fully understand what was sacrificed so that they can be the Rs holes they are.
Many thanks and the greatest respect to all who had to endure such terror.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe merge? http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/down-flames-1101.html


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2013)

What the hell???? I usually catch these things.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2013)

[cough, cough]


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2013)

It's cool, your only about 8 years late!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2013)

How the heck can anybody keep up with all these threads and their relationships? Ofcource Njaco should have in this case, but that will dealt with by us uber-Mods.

[cough, cough]


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> How the heck can anybody keep up with all these threads and their relationships? Ofcource Njaco should have in this case, but that will dealt with by us uber-Mods.
> 
> [cough, cough]



Again? [email protected]


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2013)

Seriously, I can't keep up with 95% of the threads on this forum. I try not to get in a mod rut of only closely following a few threads, but dang there is a lot of activitiy here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2013)

It's actually pretty logical how I discovered this. After Chris started the thread, I wanted to contribute by googling "aircraft shot down" or something like that, and after looking at potential images, found the link to our old thread. What goes around, comes around!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well this one is a beauty!


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 17, 2013)

Found this one today. To be honest, they all leave me a little numb and speechless. We owe so much to them all. 






USAAF B-17 Flying Fortress bomber "Whizzer II", serial number 42-5786, 840th Bombardment Squadron / 483rd Bomber Group hit by flak during mission over the Yugoslav city of Nis, April 25, 1944. All crew KIA.

James O. Preston P * Bowerton, OH
Harry L. Johnston CP * Galesburg, IL
Gordon G. Lindholm N * Welch, MN
Jesse D. Gresham B * Los Angeles, CA
John T. Cieslak R * Milwaukee, WI
James E. Cooper TG * Raleigh, NC
Albert H. Cline LW * Baltimore, MD
John C. Toutant E * Webster, MA
Harold J. Pierce BT * Oklahoma City, OK
Jack Brown, Jr. RW * Greer, SC


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2013)

I remember reading about the B-24 in the original post (8th photo down, file: "b-24_destroyed.jpg") and how the ball turret had been thrown clear. It's impossible to imagine what that gunner must have been experiencing as it fell the 5 miles to earth...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2013)

The 10th picture down, you can see a crewman getting out of an escape hatch behind the pilots. The bomb bay was in flames and there was only one way out. Hope he jumped clean and nothing caught fire.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2013)

That last picture looks...odd...just saying


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> That last picture looks...odd...just saying



The B17 on fire high over the marshaling yards? Whats odd about it? I saw the same picture decades ago.


----------



## J dog (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't see anything wrong with it. can you please explain?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2013)

Well not to put too fine a point on it, it looked photoshopped. But, if you say you have seen the same picture decades, or more ago, than I must be wrong. I meant to disrespect to the brave American airmen who likely lost their lives, nor do I accuse any one of actually doctoring the photograph.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2013)

It is possible that the image looks a little bit odd because the depth-of-field is a bit short, making the bomber look almost surreal against the blurry landscape...if it weren't for the horrific nature of the subject, I'd say it was a really cool shot


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, that must be it. Evidently it's a close-up of a much larger picture...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2013)

The picture I first saw it in was in the book "Flying Fortress" by Edward Jablonski. Page 237. Date of book is 1965. I think we can say that it wasn't photoshopped at that date.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Burning bomber B-25 (North American B-25J-10-NC Mitchell, serial number 43-36192, "Jaunty Jo" of the 345th Bombardment Group, hit by anti-aircraft artillery bombarded the Japanese refinery in Byoritsu Island Taiwan.

Crew killed. The crew of the aircraft were:
1st pilot - 2nd Lt. Robert J. Knauf
2nd pilot - 2nd Lt. Martin H. Mulner Jr.
Navigator - 1st Lt. Lloyd E. Bodell
gunner Corporal Harold O. Montville
gunner Sergeant Tennyson C. Harrell.

Location: Byoritsu, Taiwan, China
Time taken: 05/25/1945


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 18, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah, that must be it. Evidently it's a close-up of a much larger picture...



Hello all,

Regarding the B-17 Whizzer II photo, I did a little checking and I think this is a situation where everyone is right. It is a real photo, it is a close up of a larger photo, and it has probably been "enhanced" to sharpen and whatever. I do hope that is all. But I also admit the right wing is beginning to look a little suspicious to me. What do you all think? Here is the original (not sure of source).
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x377/bipe85/scan0002-2.jpg





Regards,


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

man, thats horrible...............................


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2013)

WJPearce .... The picture I have from 1965 is exactly the same as posted here. Wing and flame details are exact. I will agree the picture was adjusted for contrast, but nothing more.

Multiple pictures were probably taken a couple seconds apart. Both in circulation.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 18, 2013)

Both pictures have the aircraft in the same relative position to the railroad tracks below, it's the same picture.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> man, thats horrible...............................



I know right, imagine having to see and hear that happen and have to listen to your buddies on the radio screaming. War is hell no matter what side you're on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2013)

Not to drag this out any more, but it was the right wing that gave me pause. Regardless, it doesn't matter. War sucks.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not to drag this out any more, but it was the right wing that gave me pause. Regardless, it doesn't matter. War sucks.



Not at all. We need people to take a close look at these pictures and questioning their authenticity. Makes us look at them too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2013)

On the first post, 8th photo down, the shattered B-24 looked familiar to me. I remember why now, it was shot down by a Me262 that deployed R4M rockets.

I had to dig around a little, since it's been a while since I had seen the information, but here it is (MACR 13730):
The B-24, serial number 44-50838 (no nickname) belonging to 734Sq/448Gr/8AF (based out of Seething) was destroyed on 4 April 1945 near Hamburg with a loss of all but one crewman. The original MACR reports T/Sgt. Cupp (Radio Oper.) as being KIA but was later found to have been the sole survivor, being captured and kept POW.

The crewmen were: Lt. Mains - Pilot, Lt. La Riviere - Co-pilot, Lt. Lake - Navigator, (2nd )Lt. Alexander - Observer/top-turret, T/Sgt. Merkovich - Ball turret, S/Sgt. Allen - Left waist, Sgt. Daman - Nose, Sgt. Villari - Right waist, Sgt. Van Deventer - Tail

There is a a little confusion as to which Luftwaffe pilot scored this hit, but the two candidates are either Lt. Rademacher or Lt. Mueller, both of III./Jg7 although Mueller was credited with shooting down "Trouble N Mind" so Rademacher is certain to have shot down Lt. Mains' B-24 since only two bombers were downed in that action that day. There is also a detailed account of Mueller's intercept that confirms 6 crewmen parachuting to safety from "Trouble N Mind". Both Bombers were downed by R4M rocket fire.

The photo was taken by a "ghost rider" aboard a nearby B-24, a Lt. Dorfman, who was an amateur photographer and usually had a camera with him and was able to capture this moment. By "Ghost Rider" I mean that he was officially "not aboard".

They have scanned the original in high-resolution and it's interesting to see the damage that the R4M rockets did...I'll post some here. In the Hi-Res, you can clearly see the ball-turret just to the right of the tail section and it's just a horrible sight to look at, really, knowing that all but one crewmember are still aboard the devestated bomber 

By the way, this incident was discussed in two book that I know of:
Battles with the Luftwaffe: The Bomber Campaign Against Germany, 1942-45 (Boiten/Bowman - 2001)
The Me262 Combat Diary (Foreman/Harvey - 1990)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks GG! I've got both those books. The one by Boiten/Bowman is very good.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Its not WW2. Its Vietnam. same concept though.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 2, 2013)

The 3rd photo of the Vietnam era aircraft was a friendly fire incident. The Caribou was hit by a outgoing 155 howitzer shell while it was on it's landing approach.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> The 3rd photo of the Vietnam era aircraft was a friendly fire incident. The Caribou was hit by a outgoing 155 howitzer shell while it was on it's landing approach.



Lord you have to be kidding me. I was suspecting a VERY extreme out of C-of-G situation. That is just heart breaking.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2013)

That sucks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2013)

Dam..............


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 8, 2013)

I think that Carobou incident happened just after the transfer of the C-7s from the Army to the USAF in 1967. The USAF was flying into areas they hadn't before and were not getting info on arty fire missions. This tragedy woke everybody up.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2013)

Google B-17 "Old All American" - an amazing survival over Tunis after a ramming attack.

MM


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2013)

The tail looks funny on the 88.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 19, 2013)

starboard horizontal stab is ripping off


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2013)

damn....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2013)

that hits ya in the bottom of yer gut................


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it really does...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't remember if this was already posted or not. Looks like it has been burning for a while. That must have been pure hell.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2013)

Hopefully no duplicates in this bunch...

A-20 Havoc, 9th AF hit by flak over France. Note the rudder debris behind the aircraft, seen between the fuselage and the starboard engine. The plane plunged to earth just after this photo was taken.







Lancater suffered a direct hit by flak.







B-24 inverted after losing the outer section of it's port wing.







B-24 hit by flak. Note the fuel bladder protruding from the port wing.







B-24 (Little Warrior) hit by flak. Photo taken from the (Green Hornet) as Little Warrior nosing up and over.
(This is not the original photo, the original shows the actual attitude of the striken B-24. You can just barely see the horizon beneath the B-24's nose, appearing as a faint diagonal line)







8th AF B-17 devestated by falling bombs.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ive never seen the first two photo's. Wow! Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 8, 2013)

Here a picture of a S32C Lansen from spring 1967. Just when it taking off from Skavsta field (F11) a turbine wheel from the rotor shaft came off from the engine and cut out the fuselage while it devastated the rudder cables to the tailrudder and the aircraft became unkontrolled. The aircraft crashed after 5 sec. into the runway extension and whent foward to nearly ramming a farmer on his tractor. What is unique here is that a cadet with his camera managed to take a picture, just like the turbine wheel cuts through the fuselage. Both occupants were killed.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2013)

Unfortunate. Amazing that a single still was taken at exactly that moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, amazing timing. Really unfortunate ending though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2013)

Dam..................


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2013)

*I believe these 2 pics are the same aircraft..*
.








*He 115 shot down off Norway 1943*
.





*Fw 200 0f 7./KG40 shot down March 1943*
.





*Hs 126 shot down near Paris 1943*
.





*Ju 90 shot down at Bastia July 1943*
.





*Ju 88 shot down off Norway*
.





*No info on the next 2 pics - Allied bombers*
.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2013)

Wow that last one is telling. Just imagine the immediate spin to starboard. And looks like the port wing is likely to shear. Jeez.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2013)

Those are amazing.


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Wow that last one is telling. Just imagine the immediate spin to starboard. And looks like the port wing is likely to shear. Jeez.



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking and the reason why I posted it. It had to spin....


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2013)

The last one is on the ground. it's just coming to a halt, after crossing a ridged hedgerow.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

Wow....amazing is the word...


----------



## Coyote (May 17, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> 8th AF B-17 devestated by falling bombs.
> 
> View attachment 226392



This is the B-17 Wee Willie. Credited with 128 missions. She took a direct hit from flak in the wing root over Stendal, Germany, 8 Apr 1945. Several crew survived.

Wee Willie - 91st Bomb Group (H)

Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2013)

How these guys had the presence of mind to be photographing in the middle of all that insanity is beyond me :/


----------



## Alex . (Aug 29, 2013)

This clip is probably the saddest bit of film I've ever watched...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyJAlsJAbZw_


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2013)

That last shot is great!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Cracking shots!


----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 16, 2013)

The He111 has a couple of degrees of flap, about to ditch or slow down suddenly...crafty


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing Chris! Great finds to sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2013)

Way cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2014)

1st picture; You can see a crewman getting out of the escape hatch just behind the pilot. The center tanks are on fire and there must have been no way out except this route.

2nd picture; 345th BG attacking an alcohol plant in Formosa. No survivors from this hit, with the B25 plowing into the ground moments later.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2014)

#3 looks like smoke and flames were painted onto the pic.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope that guy in the first pic made it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

The B-24 in the first shot was internally engulfed from the bomb bay back, flames coming out of the waist gun windows.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> #3 looks like smoke and flames were painted onto the pic.



That one looked fishy to me as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> #3 looks like smoke and flames were painted onto the pic.


I agree, the smoke/flames don't match the centerline of the aircraft, either. It would have to be seriously side-slipping to leave a trail in that direction.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I agree, the smoke/flames don't match the centerline of the aircraft, either. It would have to be seriously side-slipping to leave a trail in that direction.



Also, I think that photo might have been in Norway. Although there were some landing accidents during the 'invasion', I don't think there were any 'flamers'.
In the B-24 pic, I think maybe the oxygen bottles were hit initially.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2014)

Coyote said:


> This is the B-17 Wee Willie. Credited with 128 missions. She took a direct hit from flak in the wing root over Stendal, Germany, 8 Apr 1945. Several crew survived.
> 
> Wee Willie - 91st Bomb Group (H)
> 
> Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I just saw that and realize I had uploaded the wrong photo...I'll fix it


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Enlarged and rotated photo of the one Chris posted in Post#46(Not sure which way is correct). S/N A72-81.






Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2014)

That was one of two B-24's from 24sqnRAAF shot down on April 6 1945 whilst attacking the IJN cruiser Isuzu.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Dam


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2014)

Was it a low level attack? Flak? Fighters? Was the ship in port?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Vick, see this page for more details http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/raaf-liberator-picture-details-22936.html


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Andy, which is the correct orientation for the aircraft, the one posted above(can't remember the book it is from), the one Chris posted:traveling left to right, or the small photo in your link: traveling right to left? Just curious.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2014)

Not sure my self Geo. However if you read the ORB entry it does state that the aircraft pulled up on a steep angle twice, so maybe the photo is of it on its way down from a stall?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2014)

take a look at the smoke and flames...my first impression was the photographer took the shot as the plane passed directly overhead.

But if the plane was in a steep dive, then the angle of the smoke and flames would be correct for that situation.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (May 21, 2014)

Extraordinary pictures!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2014)

Holy cow!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2014)

Caption for the photo:


> The moment before a Blenheim bomber from No 21. Squadron crashes into the sea, having clipped its wing on the mast of the ship it was attacking, 16th June 1941. Low level attacks on shipping were a high priority at this time but exceptionally hazardous.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

DAM that B-17!


----------



## Torch (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow unbelievable pics!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Caption for the photo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 265270



Sergeant E A R R Leaver's aircraft, V6034 'YH-D', can be seen (left) spinning out of control after hitting the ship's mast during his attack. The 21 year- old pilot and his crew, Sergeant I Overheu and Sergeant J Phelps, were all killed, although the "squealer" (a vessel equipped with radio to warn enemy shipping of impending aerial attack) was sunk.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2014)

a few more.....

.



.



.



.



.



.



.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 4, 2014)

Man, not looking good for the bloke in front of the Hellcat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow....!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2014)

Is that a Hellcat or a Bearcat?


----------



## norab (Dec 4, 2014)

Bearcat


----------



## Graeme (Dec 4, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Man, not looking good for the bloke in front of the Hellcat!



He survived mate!

Sad but interesting article...

Dreams and Lost Opportunities of My Father -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 4, 2014)

Similar inclination...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2014)

Dam


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2014)

Holy Cow!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2014)

Graeme said:


> He survived mate!
> 
> Sad but interesting article...
> 
> Dreams and Lost Opportunities of My Father -



Good link, and I'm glad he made it!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 11, 2015)

Blenheim V6034 (YH-D) of 21 Sqn engaged on shipping strike on 16 June 1941 flown by Flt Sgt Leavers with Sgt Overheu and Sgt Joseph Phelps as crew. They took off at 1319 from their base at RAF Watton in Norfolk. Their operation was codenamed Beat17.

Three Blenheim bombers of 21 Sqn engaged a German patrol vessel near the Island of Borkum. This dramatic picture was taken during the attack on the ship by the third (and last) Blenheim. On the horizon you see the first Blenheim. On the left is the Flight Sergeant Leavers's Blenheim after it just bombed the ship.

It either hit the ship's mast or was hit by debris from the ship, which tore off a piece of the right wing. The Blenheim rolls over to the right to crash into the sea, just moments after this picture was taken. Flt Sgt Leavers is buried at Den Andel Protestant Cemetery. Sgt Phelps also washed ashore and is buried in Sage War Cemetery in Germany.

Sgt Overheu is still missing.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)

379th BG


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

Goodness gracious. I hope it was quick.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice but very sad. Any story behind the S-2 Tracker, Chris?



Geo


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2015)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Agree with you there George...good yet sad too...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Nice but very sad. Any story behind the S-2 Tracker, Chris?
> 
> 
> Geo


I've seen this and one other photo of this particular S-2...the photos were taken from a carrier. I don't recall the date pr other details, but this S-2 had an engine failure and tried to make it back to the carrier. He was waved off and ditched nearby...I believe there was 5 aboard and all came through ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave, can totally understand the wave off.



Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2015)

Good stuff but some harrowing ones all the same.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2016)

Lockheed Ventura AE910 of 21 Sqn, RAF, on 22 June 1943.
Hit by flak just north east of Abbeville-Drucat, the Ventura plunges down in flames, carrying to their deaths W/Cdr R.H.S. King, CO 21 Sqn,, P/O Henry Gattiker, F/Sgt. J. Koller, P/O Kinglake, and the Station Commander of RAF Swanton Morley for just two weeks, Gp. Cpt W.L. Spendlove, DSO.
Also on board was Fiddle, W/Cdr King's faithful bull terrier, who flew on every operation with him.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 9, 2016)

March 1970 Burned out remains of RAAF De Havilland Caribou transport aircraft A4-193 in a metal mesh parking area adjacent to the base fuel dump. On 29 March, the 35 Squadron RAAF aircraft had just landed with its load of drums of helicopter fuel when it came under very accurate enemy mortar fire. The port wing suffered a direct hit and the rear fuselage was riddled with shrapnel. Fortunately none of the crew of four were seriously injured and managed to escape to the safety of a nearby bunker. In the early hours of the next morning the enemy attacked the airfield again and further mortar rounds set the aircraft on fire completing its destruction. Burnt out fuel drums litter the site and a US Chinook helicopter is hovering in the rear.





Both Tracker squadrons, VS816 and VC851, suffered major setbacks on 4 December 1976 when most of their aircraft were destroyed in a hangar fire at NAS Nowra. At around midnight that evening, 'H' hangar was engulfed in flames and all but three of the RAN's Tracker fleet were lost. One of these was at the Hawker de Havilland workshops in Bankstown at the time, undergoing inspection.

Around 100 RAN personnel and local Nowra fire fighters risked their lives battling the flames while trying to drag aircraft from the burning building. The Trackers' fuel tanks were fully loaded with volatile aviation fuel to avoid water contamination from condensation forming in the fuel tanks over the Christmas period. In spite of the inherent danger, personnel ran into the building and climbed into the cockpits of the aircraft to release the brakes and tow them clear of the hangar while the planes themselves were ablaze, in some cases, using their own cars to do so. They managed to pull five of the twelve aircraft in the hangar clear; two of them were repaired and returned to service. Their courageous actions drew high praise from the Minister for Defence, Mr Jim Killen,






The remains of a Tracker following the NAS Nowra hangar fire in December 1976.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2016)

Those guys should have received more than just 'high praise'.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 9, 2016)

Footage of two RAAF Beaforts lost in a training accident, 1943 i think

All eight crew members were killed when both aircraft hit the water: Crew of A9-27 F/O Raymond Sydney Green (Pilot), F/O Maurice Francis Hoban, F/Sgt Eric William Sweetnam, Sgt Albert John Bailey. Crew of A9-268 F/Lt David George Dey (Pilot), P/O Jack Norman, P/O Rex Lindsay Solomon, Sgt Hugh Sydney George Richardson."


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfuUvfxWrWM_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2016)

Bummer


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I've seen this and one other photo of this particular S-2...the photos were taken from a carrier. I don't recall the date pr other details, but this S-2 had an engine failure and tried to make it back to the carrier. He was waved off and ditched nearby...I believe there was 5 aboard and all came through ok.



Given that the fire is all in the rear of the nacelle where flares and sonobouys are carried the engine may have been shut down as an SOP item (to reduce the airflow over the fire because the airflow behind an operating prop is faster than the aircraft's speed thru the air)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2016)

Some harrowing shots guys, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)

agreed.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

Dang....


----------

